# Glendale California



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

REALLY PEOPLE ! Are you really this ignorant ?

http://www.grandviewoutdoors.com/predator-hunting/articlecontent/9/2011/2838/california-coyote-infested-
neighborhood-against-killing-them


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats unbelievable!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I would expect no less---its commiefornia ---Maybe the guy that got lost in TN. should move out that way. People like that don't have much grey matter upstairs.lol.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

"How sweet, they're feeding the coyotes and, look they're licking that little Betty's face. Oh my god, they're attacking and biting her, we would do something to save her, but we can't harm the coyote family. Just lie down and pretend it isn't happening, dear!" ------"Sorry bout your luck, Betty!"


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Thanks JT. LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I would expect no less---its commiefornia ---Maybe the guy that got lost in TN. should move out that way. People like that don't have much grey matter upstairs.lol.


I'm sure he wold be ostracized from the community because he ate earthworms thus ending their precious lives.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nothing surprises me anymore, Makes you Wonder how people have made it this far in life!!!


----------

